# Value Investors Meetup



## Value Hunter (30 November 2013)

I was thinking what if once a year or once every 6 months we held a value investing get together for forum members. Each time we could hold it at a different member's house. 

I was thinking something we could have different members each get up and present in detail one investment idea/thesis with accompanying notes followed by a group discussion on that idea. The next person would present their idea. The idea is for everyone to come prepared with notes, facts and figures.

One potential format for presenting an investment idea could be:

1) What does the business do and how does function/make money?
2) Evaluation of the management team and board of directors
3) What is the competitive positioning (including strengths and weaknesses) of the business and what are the threats and opportunities for the business
4) Valuation of the business including a discussion of sensitivities and how different scenarios affect the valuation. 

I'm thinking we can have a get together as described above in Sydney next year if there is enough interest (at least 10 people). 

The idea is to get together and brainstorm.

Show of hands who would be interested in attending such an event in Sydney next year?


----------



## robusta (30 November 2013)

Sounds like a good idea, should be a interesting mix of personalities.


----------



## tinhat (30 November 2013)

I'd be interested in attending. Still building my house so can't host.


----------



## Value Hunter (1 December 2013)

Also I forgot to add any discussion of technical analysis will be banned at the meetup. If you want to talk about charts go to a technical analysts meeting.

I'm sorry but none of that squiggly line voodoo crap for me. :nono:


----------



## KnowThePast (1 December 2013)

I would absolutely love to be involved in something like this. But, living in UK at the moment, so have to declare myself out.

I will be in Melbourne, however, in Jan/Feb, however - so if any of you guys are from there, we could do something similar? Even something informal like the pub. Stock market may or may not be discussed


----------



## robredo (17 February 2014)

I'd be interested! Maybe choose a location in the Sydney CBD and we could discuss over dinner?!


----------



## sydboy007 (17 February 2014)

I'd be quite interested too.  May not be enough time to have every present though, depending on how many are going to turn up.

Sometimes it's as good to listen and learn as to teach.


----------

